#    2012

## rad

,    -  .
       .

----------


## .

,

----------


## rad

,      ?
     ?

----------

,       -     ,  .      (24.12.2011)  -   ,  ....

----------


## rad

.     .          .

----------


## Mauri03

,       !

----------


## .

> ,  ....


   !     ,   !

----------


## 1

!      !
    4  2011 -    ?  ? 
.

----------


## .



----------

6%?

----------


## .



----------



----------


## rad

?
,  -

----------


## .

.    180,

----------


## .

*rad*,        .   ,      ,   1 
  ,      ?   -    ?
000 1 05 01011 01 0000 110	,   ,       

000 1 02 02101 08 0000 160	       ,

----------

6%  2011  18210501011011000110,     ,     000 1 05 01011 01 0000 110 ???

----------


## .

,       :Smilie:     ,     ,    (   ,      ),    14-17  .    ,   ,     
    ,  000 1 05 01011 01 0000 110  ?  :Smilie:     ,    
  -     . , ,    2011       000 1 05 01011 01 0000 110   :Smilie:

----------

6%  2012     180 - 18210501010011000110,

----------


## .

> 6%  2012     180 - 18210501010011000110,


 .     (    ,   ),     .  ,        1  2011       ,    2011 
 :Frown: 
    .

----------

01.01.2011 -  18210501012011000110,    2 ,  :  -18210501011011000110   -18210501010011000110.   ,    .    ,        .

----------

, ,    ,     .

----------


## .

> ,    .


   .          .     
   ,          .     ,   ,    
                 ,

----------


## .

> 01.01.2011 -  18210501012011000110,    2 ,  :  -18210501011011000110   -18210501010011000110.


  5 .     . ..   4,   4.  5,   5.      5 .  18210501010010000110  -  4  (    14-  1,  ?),     .
    ,      ?  :Frown:

----------

> ,      ,   1


       ,  ,    .

----------

2011 ,    ?

----------

15%

----------

18210501050011000110,

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/

----------


## marina200677

2011     ,  ?

----------


## a

01.01.2012 :

 :
(13%)  18210102010011000110 ( 2011.       9%)

 :
,. 39210202010061000160
,. 39210202020061000160
 39210202101081011160
 39210202101081012160 (   01.01.2012,  01.01.2012  )

 :
 39310202090071000160
 (  ) 39310202050071000160

P.S.     .
         2011?

----------

.!    . "1"  14  ,   .    "1"  "0"  11 .

----------


## .

2012 .        ( ,     ). 
           .      ,       .    2011

----------


## .

> . "1"  14  ,   .    "1"  "0"  11 .


     ,    11 ?

----------


## Hedgehog

.            . 
392 1 0202 101 08 1012 160

----------


## delfi77

2012     ,    .       ,   ,       ,    .
    -72

----------


## delfi77

*Hedgehog*,        ,

----------


## .

*delfi77*,      .      ,     ,

----------


## a

.,  ,     .   2011    ?

----------


## .

*a*,       ,     .     ,

----------


## eVentys

(

----------


## MarusiaME

! ...           -   ?        ...      ... ,  ... .
      -  -?

----------


## .

*MarusiaME*,  ,     ,     :Frown:  
       ,

----------


## MarusiaME

(  "") -    ,       ?!
                      ,        ,     ...         31 ... -  ...

----------


## delfi77

,        .....     )))))))))))    .  :Wow:

----------

> *Hedgehog*,        ,


 ,     .

----------


## .

*MarusiaME*,   ?     ,      !

----------


## .

> ,     .


  . 
  2012     ,          .

----------


## MarusiaME

, !     ,      " "... ( -     ...     ?!)))

----------

!    ?    ?!
          -.
         .
    !!!

  ,  ...

----------

(      ,      ,        ),   :      ,    ,       " " (-)      ..  ..  .

----------


## delfi77

> !    ?    ?!
>           -.
>          .
>     !!!
> 
>   ,  ...


      ,     ,    ,  .....  .

  13%    ?  -...

----------


## .

> 13%    ?  -


 .    2012    ,

----------


## OksanaL_83

!!!      .      6%   2011  (  )    (    182 105 010 110 110 001 10).        : ---!!!!  :Rotate:    , .. (      ),     ,     , ..  2012 . **  **  **!!!

----------


## .

,      ?   ?   ,   ?
   ,   ?  -  :Frown:

----------


## delfi77

*.*,     !
     () ,       .   :Smilie:        2   .        :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> *.*,     !
>      () ,       .         2   .


      ,

----------


## .

2012

----------


## mvf

:  -  .

----------

> .            . 
> 392 1 0202 101 08 1012 160





> *.*,     !
>      () ,       .         2   .



         -

----------

.   13% (   ,  )
18210102021011000110 

    .....      :Smilie:

----------

,   .
 :
39210202101081011160  -    ,   ;
39210202101081012160 -    ,    (  ,   1  2012 );
39210202101082011160 -      ,   ;
39210202101082012160 -      ,    (  ,   1  2012 ) ;3
9210202101083011160 -       ,   ;
39210202101083012160 -       ,    (  ,   1  2012 ).

     .

     ,       .

----------

> ,   .
>  :
> 39210202101081011160  -    ,   ;


    ?

 "   ,   "  ?

----------

http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_tula/pr_releases/40827.html

----------


## .

2012    .   .

----------


## .

> .


      ,

----------


## '

Лино я буду голосовать за мараторий на изменения налогового законодательства в лице Прохорова: что ни новый год - какжый раз одна сплошная головная боль!
Вот сейчас надо платить НДФЛ с отпускных, а куда платить - не понятно  :Frown: 
Для себя приняла решение платить по старым КБК, пока Приказ не вступит в силу. 
Кстати, когда он вступит?

----------


## mvf

> ,      .


    -    .

----------


## katsik

> 2012    .   .


,     ,    =   +   ?     ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ,

----------


## '

Смотрю документы на сайте Минфина:

"Перечень кодов видов доходов бюджетов (29.09.2011)
к Указаниям о порядке применения бюджетной классификации Российской Федерации на 2012 год
скачать файл (doc, 3406.5 Кб)    "
Там КБК у НДФЛ - 000	1 01 02021 01 0000 110	Налог на доходы физических лиц с доходов, облагаемых по налоговой ставке, установленной пунктом 1 статьи 224 Налогового кодекса Российской Федерации, за исключением доходов, полученных физическими лицами, зарегистрированными в качестве индивидуальных предпринимателей, частных нотариусов и других лиц, занимающихся частной практикой

----------

,        13%,   30%
       30%

----------


## .

> (*29.09.2011*)


     2012   21  2011

----------


## .

> 30%


        .

----------


## wertolet

.         2011 ,    ?

----------


## .



----------

> .


!

----------

,               (   )

----------

,        6% ?

----------


## .

**,         ? 
      10    ,         :Frown:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


""  ""  -    .

,  __,   "  ",       ?

----------

> **,         ? 
>       10    ,


!

----------

01.01.2011       29.11.2010  326-       , ,  ,      .    -     .         24.07.2009  212-:     .   01.01.2012        .

           ,        21.12.2011 180  01.01.2012      : .



,           ..     ,    ?

----------


## .

?  :Smilie:  
     .

----------


## 2

,     ?(((

----------


## .

.               ,

----------


## delfi77

,             :Smilie:       ,    -      :Big Grin:

----------

,    ?

   2011. 
     18210102021011000110,    18    .   ,   ,      ,   ?         -     ?

          ,         ( ).

     ,     ?
,         39210202101081011160,          39210202101081012160  -   ?

,   ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


 
  15,   ,      ,

----------

> ,


,,      ,         .         
   . ,    (        ,      ....)    ...    
  ,   ...       . ,    .   ....          ,    . 
P.S.   , ,      ....

----------

2011      ?

----------

> 2011      ?


     .

----------

,   
     2011    
182 105 01 05 0011000110

182 105 01 03 0011000110

----------

> .


              ?

----------

> ?


 -     (  ..    )  .,,-   .
  ,  ,  -  .

----------

> 2011    
> 182 105 01 05 0011000110

----------

,   .
    .       2011 ,        ?

----------

> 2011 ,        ?


   ,   .      -            .          ,     .   -       ,  .

----------

,        .

----------



----------

.  :yes:

----------


## sirhc

,         ?

,   2012    ,       .   (     )      ,    ?

         ...       ,    .

 ...       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## sirhc

> ,


   ,     , .. 5,1%   ?

  ,  - 3,1 %,  - 2% ( 392 1 02 02101 08 1012 160 -    ,     *  ,   1  2012* ) ?

P.S.      2011,   ,       -          ... ,  -,   ..

----------


## .

> ,     , .. 5,1%   ?


, .         ,   2012  
     2011    2012 ?

----------


## sirhc

...

..       (392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160) - 3,1%

   (392 1 02 02101 08 1012 160) - 2%

?

    , ,      ...

----------


## .



----------


## 911

, .
1.-   2011      18210102030011000110 
2.        ?

----------

1.   182 1 01 020*1*0 01 1000 110
2...1

----------


## .

> 2011      18210102030011000110


          ?  :Frown:

----------


## 911

> ?


 .   - - 2012-   :Wink:

----------


## Stas11

*.*,   4      ,           .        ,     ,          !
   ,  6%      3     182 105 01011 01 1000 110    4-      ,    ? 
     ,      ,        ,    ,      ?   :Smilie: 
,  ,         ,   ,     ,           :Frown: 
    ,        ,    7    1  ,    ,  7     :yes: 


*.*,     ,     4-  2011      18210501011011000110
         .
   ? 
 :Embarrassment:  
(7     :Big Grin: )

----------


## .

*911*,        ?    ?

----------


## .

*Stas11*,     ,     )))       ,

----------


## Stas11

*.*,  !          :Smilie: 
      :
    1, 2  3   -1, -2, -3,       , -4   -2011?

----------

4 ,    ... 
    ,   , ,   ?

----------


## domingo SPb

> 4 ,    ...


  .  .  :Stick Out Tongue: 

,  (!),   2012        - .
   ,   ,  - .  , ... :(
         .     16-...

----------

,  !!!

      !!! 
   .      .

----------

,      -    .
     16-.

----------

> 2.        ?


     ?     ,           .     ,   .   ,  ,           .

----------


## .

**,    ?    .     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,    ?    .     ?


  ,   ,          ,   .

----------


## .

> ,   ,          ,   .


  .   .

----------

,     ,     ,    . .    ,     ,   : "   ,    ". !!!!    15

----------

> ,     ,     ,    . .    ,     ,   : "   ,    ". !!!!    15


    14  ,

----------


## domingo SPb

> ...


  , ...  :Smilie:

----------

?       (),      , ..     ...

----------

??? ,       !!!

----------


## AlexJT

..    1   ,    ,   16,     15   ..   ..

----------


## mvf

" "    .       -  .  -  ,  -  .

----------


## domingo SPb

. .    ...  :Smilie: 
 ,        . ,      .    .
   -  ,    -,    .

  .      .   .  ,    ,    .

      . :)

----------

,         .      ,        :Frown:

----------


## domingo SPb

> ,         .      ,


     .        -  . , ...  :Smilie:

----------

18 . ,                   ,              ,     ....

----------


## domingo SPb

> 18 . ,                   ,              ,     ....


   , ... ,    .

----------


## 2004

- ,

----------


## domingo SPb

> -


  ?     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana 7

25 (),     ,   13.30.

----------


## ZZZhanna

:
    ,     ..,          ,   .

----------

"  ".    -.     .

----------


## domingo SPb

> :
>  ...


 -     (   ).

----------

23  . -

----------

2012   13%  :
18210102010011000110  ???

----------

> 2012   13%  :
> 18210102010011000110 ???


 ,     13%,    8    .

----------

:
       ,      .
    -    .

----------


## _

> . .    ... 
>  ,        . ,      .    .
>    -  ,    -,    .
> 
>   .      .   .  ,    ,    .
> 
>       . :)


,      (((        -    (((         .  , !!! :Wow:

----------

> ,      (((        -    (((         .  , !!!


182 101 02010 01 1000 110

      . :     ()       .  .      ...

----------


## mvf

> , !!!


      ...

----------


## _

> 182 101 02010 01 1000 110
> 
>       . :     ()       .  .      ...


      ...  ,

----------

> 182 101 02010 01 1000 110
> 
>       . :     ()       .  .      ...


     ?       ,       .

----------


## mvf

17-...  ...

----------

> 182 101 02010 01 1000 110
> 
>       . :     ()       .  .      ...


   .   :



> ...,        30.12.2011    7-1/1004@          05.12.2008  -3-1/643                           ,    01.01.2012 :
> 
>  1 -          ,


   23 .

  :
"      ,     ,   ,             227, 2271  228    "

182 1 01 02010 01 0000 110

----------


## svsan

> 17-


   17-?   ?

----------


## mvf

...    ...

----------


## 6

.
  , .
http://www.klerk.ru/appendixes/258114/ :
392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160   -         ,        , 



392 1 02 02101 08 1012 160  -       ,         (  ,   1  2012 )

     " ",   ?



       - ,    .      ?             .
.

----------


## .

.          2012 .   2012    




> - ,


 ?      .   -    :Frown:

----------


## 6

> 


,     . 
    ?

----------

6%,   ,         ,  .  ,  ,   .

----------


## .

> ,     . 
>     ?

----------


## 6

> 


. .

----------


## Stas11

> 6%,   ,         ,  .  ,  ,   .


 ,     6%,      27     :
"  ,   ,            4-  ?"
:
"     ,    ,      "

 :Frown:      .

----------


## .

*Stas11*, ,       ,      ?  :Frown:   - ? 
  2012           .    .

----------


## Stas11



----------


## Stas11

*.*,  ,   7   ,          .   2010    11   ,      ,       . 
        2012  ?
392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160

----------

-     ,    15-,           ????

----------

.    .

----------


## Lubas

,      !

----------


## 11

(--)-        -. 
 ...   ,   ?  :Frown:

----------


## -

!!!
       2011 . 
  ... ,   ,  ?  - ...  ...    -...   ... ...!
  ,    ...   - ,  .     ...
       :)
,     :)

----------

.    ,       ,              39210202101081012160 (     ,  )     39210202101081011160 (      31  2012 )        . 
       2         (        ) 
        ?

----------


## mvf

...

----------

,

----------

:    ,    13%.         2011    2012   182 101 02 02 101 1000 110

----------


## Inga_rzn

.   2 ,        ,    . ()

----------

/      ,   ,      ?

----------

18         ,     !        
 182 101 02030 01 1000 110

----------

>

----------

,          ,

----------


## Inga_rzn

18210102010011000110

----------


## tomiik20

,  !      ,         ...    ???   ?

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...7&postcount=73

----------

> 18210102010011000110


   ?????????  "      ,     ,   ,             227, 227.1  228    "
   "      ,        228    " 182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110

----------


## svsan

> "      ,        228    " 182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110


   228  ? _ 228.       ._ 
      ?

----------


## .

**,   ,    .228 ?

----------


## .

*svsan*,    ,   ,  .228   .     


> 1.             :
> 1)   -    ,      ,*    ,*        - ,          ;


     ,

----------

,

----------

> ?????????  "      ,     ,   ,             227, 227.1  228    "
>    "      ,        228    " 182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110


 228

----------

182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110   182 101 02010 01 1000 110

----------


## .

> 228


   ,    .228

----------


## zhenny1406

:  -   .     ,     ,   .

----------


## zhenny1406

-.      ,  -

----------


## svetuochek

35%               13% - 18210102010011000110?

----------

,

----------


## .



----------


## svetuochek

> 


    ?))

----------


## .



----------


## svetuochek

!!!

----------

> 


   =))))

----------

.      ( ,  ),   ,         ,          .

----------

.      :Smilie:

----------


## Natalishka

> 39210202101081011160


      ,  4-  
 2,   ,  ,  ,

----------


## mvf

392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160

----------


## Natalishka

*mvf*, ,

----------

11:55, 13 
        2012 
      ....
 
    10           ...
 :Frown: ...

----------


## katenok555

,   :



 30  2011 . N 02-04-09/6082

....     2012                    ,  ""       ,        28  2010 . N 190,               ,          2012 ,  ""   .....

----------

*katenok555*, !!!     :
      ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ....


           ,      11     ?         
   2012     9 ,    .       -    :Frown:

----------


## Natalishka

,  ,    :
*   2012*,  -

----------

> ,      11     ?            2012     9 ,    .


  ! 
    . 
             .             :Frown:

----------

> -


 
     ......

----------


## .

> .


 -         20  .
     ,   .       .     ,     .   ,     
     ,        :Frown:

----------

> ,           ,


    ,          :Smilie:     .....     :yes: 
  !  !!  ::nyear::      ! :Smilie: 
        ....  :Smilie:

----------

> 182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110   
> 182 101 02010 01 1000 110


 ,       

182 101 02010 01 0000 110

      ,     ,   ,             227, 2271  228    

  ?

----------


## .

**,    14-    
http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/

----------

> **,    14-    
> http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/


 .
       ...

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

,     2011  (.   2011  15%),    ,    , ?  2012.      ,     ?

----------


## .

2012    .     
       -

----------

.  .      . , ,       2012  ()   / :
1)
2) 
3) 
4)  (   / )

 !

----------


## .

**,      100.     2012    ,  .   ?
          !

----------

,  .    ,      -.             .

----------

> 2012    .     
>        -


, -   .   .   ,  . - .?       ,       ? ,   ,          ))

----------


## .

> .   ,


   2012   ?        .     .         2011

----------


## rigick2

> **,      100.     2012    ,  .   ?
>           !


.    :
1) , ,     2011.   2012     ,      -2  2011.   ?      . 
2)  30%          ,       (13%,9%)? , ,     2012          30%   13%    ?

----------


## .

1.  
2.

----------


## rigick2

> 1.  
> 2.


   . ,  ,  .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  .    ,      -.             .


    =)

----------


## -

-  . 
1.    2011    2012 ?         ?
2.          ,     ?

----------


## .

*-*,       ?     ,  ?

----------

2011   2012      - ?     ?     ?

----------


## -

!!!      12    11 .   11   ? 
          -   .            ?

----------


## .

*-*,    ,   
 ,    2      ,     - ,   ?  :Frown:

----------


## -

,             .     .

----------

! 
          ,    ! 
 ,    ,   !

----------


## -

> !


!

----------


## Irinna

, , ,  
39210202101081012160   
39210202101081011160  
18210102010011000110 
39210202010061000160   
39210202020061000160   
39310202050071000160   
39310202090071000160

----------


## rigick2

.        11.  18.2 ,          .

 -  ?   1?

----------

> .        11.  18.2 ,          .
> 
>  -  ?   1?


   2_0_31_7.

----------

""  .     :          30%,   180   - 13% ,  ""   "". ,        ,    6       30%- ,         "" 13%.       4,   . :  ,   .  ,   :      .  .     2-.          2010 : 2-  2010    30%- ,    2011   13-. ,          ,    . .          ,      (,        ).

----------

C 2012    9, 13, 30  .    ...

----------


## CrazyMouse

.

     4  2011.

   6%.

 3      18210501011011000110.

  ,       .

   ?
  . 
     ..() ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## CrazyMouse

.         .

    .

 .

----------


## Storn

> ..() ?


 ....     :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyMouse

> ....



  .

 . :yes:

----------

,  ,     . .

----------


## ira-bagira

! 
,  13%-   ,   ?
    "  ".      ,   , ,  (  18210102021011000110)

----------

, ,     ,

----------


## -

.!   ,  ,         .

 :Smilie: 

 ..!     :     (  ,        ):        !

           !

  !!!

----------


## supermag

!      ( - )  2011     ()  300000   300000   1%  ?   3000    . 
182 1 05 01050 01 1000 110 - ?

----------


## -

*supermag*,   :

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...9A.D0.91.D0.9A

----------


## supermag

,              
1.  ,     

2. ,   ,      ,     (    2011   )

----------

> -    .


...
     2011          -   ,   ,  . 
  ?      . (   ). 
    ?   ?

----------


## svsan

> 1.


  :yes:

----------


## supermag

> 


!!!

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ...
>      2011          -   ,   ,  . 
>   ?      . (   ). 
>     ?   ?


     .     .      -      .       (      ),      (    -     ).

----------


## .

> ?


,

----------


## Helper-2005

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

*Helper-2005*, 150- -  .  :Wink:

----------


## Helper-2005

*mvf*,    :Embarrassment: 
(  1-   ,     ,      :Embarrassment: )

----------


## rigick2

> ""  .     :          30%,   180   - 13% ,  ""   "". ,        ,    6       30%- ,         "" 13%.       4,   . :  ,   .  ,   :      .  .     2-.          2010 : 2-  2010    30%- ,    2011   13-. ,          ,    . .          ,      (,        ).


.         ,        . ,   ,          13%,     .        13%    30% (..  ,           30%).       .

----------


## Helper-2005

> 2011?


               18210102010011000110.
        , ?  :Redface:

----------


## eka

01.01.2012   :
1)  39210202101081011160
2)  39210202101081012160
3)  ( : 13%  ., 9% , 30%  , 35%  .),   ):
18210102010011000110

 , , ,  ,  , ,    , , ,    - .

P.S.  180  21.12.2011     (   )    01.01.2012 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-     -     ,       -   .

----------


## .

,      .      ,     ,    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

!     2       :Big Grin:

----------

-,    

7.        -    

    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    01.01.2012  .

----------


## domingo SPb

16.01.2012  02-05-10/70     2012.

         ,                  21  2011  N 180 "         " ( -  N 180,     13  2012  N 01/1008-).
 N 180     1  2012               2012 .
   N 180         "   ".


..

----------

> .!   ,  ,         .
> 
> 
> 
>  ..!     :     (  ,        ):        !


 . "   ..."




> !


 .  "    " .

----------


## LuAMa

,       .        30.12.11  02−04−09/6082
     2012 

 ......     2012                    ,         ,        28  2010 . N 190,               ,          2012 ,     .

   ,   ,            .

----------


## mvf

*LuAMa*,      ( )  - ?

----------


## Liana777

.      . : "         -".    .  -   ? (    )

----------


## .

.       ,   .

----------

> .      . : "         -".    .  -   ? (    )


 ,     :
* ______    ,    ,  ()       
*
  .doc

         .

----------


## Liana777

.  ,      ,            .     ? (      ,                ).

----------


## .

?

----------


## Liana777

16.01.2011

----------


## .

.    . 
, ,

----------

,   ,    2012         ,      ,     -        ? 392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160?          17208 . 24 .?

----------


## .

> -        ?

----------

.

----------

!

              2011 .

          ,      .

 plz   

  2011  - 1610.76   392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160

  2011  - 1039.20   392 1 02 02101 08 1012 160


 392 1 02 02100 06 1000 160      
 392 1 02 02110 06 1000 160      

!

----------


## Bucom

> .


  ( , .,  - #213  . 8  ).

----------

> ( , .,  - #213  . 8  ).


    ? ?

392 1 02 02010 06 1000 160 - 
392 1 02 02020 06 1000 160 -

----------

,    .         (  )   .   -   ?  :       .           ?

----------


## .

> ? ?

----------

> 


!      ?

392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160 	       ,         ()

392 1 02 02101 08 1012 160 	     ,         (  ,   1  2012 ) -

  ?   ?

----------


## .

**,         :Smilie:

----------

> **,


   ,     Bucom,   ,     :-)

----------

(       )     (      ,      ,   ,  ).    .     2006   1    (   ).    ,        .    ,      -       1,    1    2006    1?

----------


## .

> ,     Bucom,   ,     :-)


     ,  ,         )




> ,      -       1,    1    2006    1?


 ,        2012 ? 
  ,

----------

> ,        2012 ?


  .   -      ,     , ..     -  (,  )




> ,


 .    -      ,  ,    ,        ,         ,     2   ..   ,               ,  ,       ?

----------


## .

> 2


  ,    ?   :Embarrassment: 
          .        ?    ?        
  -  ,          .    ,     ,            ,

----------

> ,    ?  
>           .        ?    ?        
>   -  ,          .    ,     ,            ,

----------

,     .       ?   .    ?  ,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## hosster

..
 13 %  / :
2011 .   : 182 101 02 02 101 1000 110
2012.      : 182 101 02 01 001 1000 110
   ?
           2012?

----------


## 85

> !
> 
>               2011 .
> 
>           ,      .
> 
>  plz   
> 
>   2011  - 1610.76   392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160
> ...


.

----------


## hosster

> ..
>  13 %  / :
> 2011 .   : 182 101 02 02 101 1000 110
> 2012.      : 182 101 02 01 001 1000 110
>    ?
>            2012?


               (((

----------

,    ...
    392 102 02101 08 1011 160            ?

----------


## .



----------


## 1

-    :     -   ?   .
   393 1 02 02050 07 1000 160. .

----------


## .

.

----------


## 1

!            ?

----------


## .



----------


## lenski

, .
    182 1 01 02 010 01* 0000* 110 (       )
    182 1 01 02010 01 *1000* 110    4 (0),    1  3(0).        ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , .
>     182 1 01 02 010 01* 0000* 110 (       )
>     182 1 01 02010 01 *1000* 110    4 (0),    1  3(0).        ?


    .          1-, 2-, 3-.     :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

> .          1-, 2-, 3-.


.    :yes:

----------


## Nadya_20

> http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/


 .   :      
392 1 02 02*01*0  06 1000 160  ,    
392 1 02 02*10*0  06 1000 160
    "        ,            "  "       ,      ,            " ?  .

----------

> ,      ,            " ?


       .

----------


## Nadya_20

..    :yes:

----------

()                ,   (      )

 ""   2012     392 1 16 20010 06 0000 140,

                             392 1 16 20010 06 6000 140

 ?  ?

----------


## .

> 392 1 16 20010 06 6000 140


 
     6000

----------



----------


## andr166

.      -      .     (     02-04-09/6082    2012 ),                .

----------


## zombeboy

,   6%   .
   ,       .        : 11   !    3        ,    .   .       .  -     ,      .

    :
 2012    (  6%  )     . ?

  6%,   2     ?    - .

  ...

P.S.    ,  :    2012     50%,    100%     6% ??

----------

> 2012    (  6%  )     . ?






> 6%,   2     ?    - .






> :    2012     50%,    100%     6% ??

----------


## .

> (     02-04-09/6082    2012 ),


    ,      ,    .                .




> 2012    (  6%  )     . ?


.      2011,          2011 .    
 2012  .

----------


## zombeboy

**, 
*.*, 

 2011   .  1/4          ( 1 ) ,   6%  1 .     .  ?    ,    ?

    ,   ,    ,   ,       ... :Abuse:

----------

> 


 ()

,    !



> 1/4          ( 1 ) ,   6%  1 .     .  ?    ,    ?


  ,   , .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 


,  , .    100        ????  :Smilie:      ?

----------

> 100        ????


,       6%  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,       6%  .


, ,  :Smilie:

----------


## Gray_bird

> ,       6%  .


    ?
       5,         , .. -,  .      100% ?

----------


## .

> ?


    ,     ? 
  ,        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

13%  9% ,  ,    .

----------


## .

.           :Frown:

----------

, ,      ,  .        ?  -  ,      2012 ?

----------

> , ,      ,  .        ?  -  ,      2012 ?


  ,   ,   - ,         .

----------

,     !   180  21.12.2011.    .      01.01.2012.
  ,      ,  ,    .

----------

,  .       .     ?           ?

----------


## .

.   , ?

----------


## T-Rost

> .   , ?


., ,   ,           :      ,       ( 06.02.)?

----------

> ,


        .           .    .   :Wow: 
    ,        .

----------


## Lyska

! , ,   13       .      ?  :Frown:

----------

> ! , ,   13       .      ?


 ,     ,     .

----------


## Lyska

> ,     ,     .


 ,       .     ?

----------

> ,       .     ?


     ,     - " ",  .

----------


## Lyska

39 ?         ,       ?   :Frown:

----------

> 39 ?         ,       ?


   - .
     " "  ,     ,    ,    ,  .

   ,   :
 ""           ,        39-1.   5 .

----------

-              :Frown:       ,       .

----------


## .



----------


## Lyska

*.*         ?       ?

----------

> *.*         ?       ?


  .      ,   .
  0,     .

----------


## .

,     ,

----------


## Lyska

*.*                ?

----------


## Stas11

,        ?
    2012   ,    ,    http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/...9A.D0.91.D0.9A    2012       :

392 1 02 02100 08 *000 160	     ,    

392 1 02 02110 09 *000 160	     ,    

                 ?

----------


## Stas11

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2012 

392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160	     ,     )
392 1 02 02101 08 1012 160	     ,     )

----------


## .

*Stas11*,        .    ,   ?       ,       
          .  ,     :Frown:

----------


## .

2012      2012

----------


## Stas11

*.*,  

392 1 02 02100 06 1000 160       

392 1 02 02110 06 1000 160        

392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160    ,     

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2012 

    ,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Stas11

*.*,  .
    ,          ,    .
    1   1 ,  ,          ,     ,          ,    .   :Smilie:  

   ,      ,     
*.*,    :yes:

----------


## remali

> ., ,   ,           :      ,       ( 06.02.)?


      ...   ,   .   ,      /    ,     , ,     ,          ...       .... 
 , " ,  "  :Big Grin:  - .

----------


## .

*remali*,    ?      .    



> 6.          :..
> 4) **              , **   ()   ,               ;

----------


## Fly_up

!

----------


## remali

,             ...          ?

----------


## .

,

----------

. ,         ?    ...       ,         ,     ,     ...

----------

> ,     ,     ...





> 


,   .

----------


## .



----------

> 2012      2012


    : 

., 

392 1 02 02100 06 1000 160       

392 1 02 02110 06 1000 160       

392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160    ,     

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2012 

    ,      ? 


   ,          ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      .     ?    , ,     ,  .      ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     ,  .


    (    ).       -             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

*echinaceabel*,       .
  2011.   :
182 1 13 01030 01 0000 130
     :
000  1 13 01020 01 0000 130
   ,   ,      ,  .

----------

> *echinaceabel*,       .
>   2011.   :
> 182 1 13 01030 01 0000 130
>      :
> 000  1 13 01020 01 0000 130
>    ,   ,      ,  .


000  1 13 01020 01 0000 130 -     182 ?

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,  3-    .      
 ,     14-     6.      
   2012      2012

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 3-    .


 ,    -  . 




> ,     14-     6.


   ,      . .

182 1 13 01010 01 6000 130	    ,      
182 1 13 01020 01 6000 130	      ,              
 :Redface: 

,       ( 10   3 ).

----------


## .

.      :Smilie:  

 , .    -  6  14-

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


, .

----------


## piv-piv

,     .     2012 ?

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## piv-piv

.

----------

,      2010   2011 .         ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


!

----------


## basil0204@yandex.ru

,  ,   .
  .
: 1.      2012 
               2.

----------

> : 
> 1.      2012 
> 2.


 :

http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113_3.htm
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr121.htm

----------

!      2011  .        (  "-")

----------

01.01.11. ?

----------

**, ?

----------


## .

**, ,   3  5   :Frown:

----------


## marina87

.
 !!   ,    30%.     ?  ,   ))    :    ,          13 %,     ,  ?    ,       ,    )))??      13%    !         ? :Embarrassment: 
  !!! :Big Grin:

----------

> .
>  !!   ,    30%.     ?


182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110




> ,   ))    :    ,          13 %


        13%




> ,  ?


   /   182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110




> ,


  13%






> 13%    !


182 1 01 02020 01 1000 110

----------

,  !
 -  (6%).     :   182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110  (            ). 
:
-   ?
-      ,   ? (,   :  182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110).
.

----------


## Lynyrd

,    ,         .     .   ,   .

    :        ? ( :    ?    ,  ,   ?)

----------


## Lynyrd

:
       2012 
*392 1 02 02100 06 *000 160* 
       ,      ,           
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

  182 1 02 02010 06 1000 160   http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113_3.htm
  392 1 02 02010 06 1000 160   http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr121.htm

   -?

----------


## Lynyrd

- ,     http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_peter/strah_vznosi/20655.html
 .

----------


## .

*Lynyrd*,    mvf    :Smilie:       ,

----------

, ,   ,        ,    2012               2012  (   -    )? 

"182 1 01 02020 01 1000 110       ,      ,     , ,   , ,      ,        227  " 

     1.01.2012, ?

----------

> , ,   ,        ,    2012               2012  (   -    )? 
> 
> "182 1 01 *02020* 01 1000 110       ,      ,     , ,   , ,      ,        227  " 
> 
>      1.01.2012, ?





> 182 *1 0**5 01011* 01 1000 110	,   ,      **   (?)


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113_3.htm

----------

